# Tax for bringing furniture into Egypt?



## Bissycissy (Jul 19, 2008)

Planning on shipping household items and furniture on containership to Egypt.
Heard that there might be tax to pay,entering Egypt,and that the tax is so expensive,that you might just as well get rid of everything before you leave, and buy new stuff in Egypt.
Can this be right?
I am thankful for all answers!
Cissy.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I've heard the same thing, and I think it is likely to be true. Also, the shipment will be expensive and slow, and goodness only knows what will happen to the crates when they arrive in Alexandria! So I think I will be selling everything or storing it, and buy new over there. Also, a lot of things from the UK just don't "go" in the Egyptian climate - for example, anything made of chipboard or other synthetic wood is unlikely to last long. It's a tricky one indeed!!!! 



Bissycissy said:


> Planning on shipping household items and furniture on containership to Egypt.
> Heard that there might be tax to pay,entering Egypt,and that the tax is so expensive,that you might just as well get rid of everything before you leave, and buy new stuff in Egypt.
> Can this be right?
> I am thankful for all answers!
> Cissy.


----------

